# Cats! AAAAAACK!!



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is so kind of you, Countryboy! Do you think you'll keep any of them for yourself?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MaizieFrosty said:


> That is so kind of you, Countryboy! Do you think you'll keep any of them for yourself?


Oh, geez I hope not. Dogs, at least, don't climb and break things.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Herding cats sounds like a suitably distracting hobby! If there are that many have they been breeding? Sounds as if you may have a major spay and neuter program on your hands.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a lovely surprise 😬 
Are these cats all indoor cats?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My first line of study at school was Behavioural Psychology... Pavlov kind'a stuff, And I pride myself on socializing dogs. Cats, however, are a different sort of breed. They can run away and hide INSIDE a house. Pull out a bathroom vanity drawer, and there's a cat in it. lol 
The first one I took in about four days ago now likes to be near me. Curled up under or on top of my desk. But reach for it, and it's gone!
This will be an ongoing effort, I see....


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Cats are unique, alright. 

I had a friend at my apartment and she wanted to meet the cat I was looking after.

Pull out my (black) under bed drawer, full of (black) boots, in a dark corner, and point to the (black) cat, nestled amongst the boots. See! She's there, I swear! 

Best of luck with the cat wrangling. Really hope they are all spayed/neutered, or your counting issues may get more difficult very quickly. My cat was a free kitten from a delightful woman who moved from the city to a farm, and decided to neuter all of the male barn cats, but leave the females intact, because the procedure was cheaper than spaying. 

The low cost SPCA spay neuter clinics seem to be booked about 6-18 months ahead right now


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Cats also take a lot longer to calm down than dogs do. I've had several take almost a year to really settle in and trust both me and the environment.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

cowpony said:


> Are these cats all indoor cats?


I've no idea really. I can't even tell if they're male or female.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmmmm... I suspect you will find out pretty soon. If there are no kittens either they are all male, or the females amongst them have been spayed. Unspayed queens are not exactly restrained when it comes to finding a mate - there is a reason why their fertile time is known as "calling"!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

fjm said:


> Hmmmmm... I suspect you will find out pretty soon. If there are no kittens either they are all male, or the females amongst them have been spayed. Unspayed queens are not exactly restrained when it comes to finding a mate - there is a reason why their fertile time is known as "calling"!


Oh jeepers, yes. A young female stray I took in went into heat a few months later. A week of mraow mraow mraow was bad enough. Of course she also presented her butt to me several times a day hoping I could do something to make her feel better.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So are we to assume that you are now a Canadian cat herder?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> So are we to assume that you are now a Canadian cat herder?
> [/QUOTE/]
> 
> I guess I must be. But I'm only herding two downstairs. One, large, fluffy, brown and white, definitely in heat. And the other one, small, black and white, is a careless climber, but will curl up in my lap from time to time.
> Both will run if I reach for them.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The fluffy one looks a bit like a Ragdoll. Cute, if she can ever be persuaded to be sociable.
FYI in case you weren't aware already, spaying is much more important in female cats than female dogs if you don't plan to breed them. Female cats don't ovulate until they mate. Not having access to a male both prolongs the heat cycle and also increases the frequency. It's unpleasant for both you and the cat to have a 7 day heat occurring every 3 weeks, plus it's not great for the ovaries to be all revved up for a party that never happens.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Been there, done that, Cowpony. Female cats come into season at shorter and shorter intervals if they don't mate, until it is nigh on continuous. It can be darn difficult to find a break long enough to safely spay!


----------

